# Fishing for puppies at Team Huerta Hof!!!!



## Hillary_Plog

At Team Huerta Hof we are very proud of our pint-sized puppy handler, Robin's grandson Michael, who wants to be just like "PaPa" (Carlos)!

Here are some pictures of a recent training session where he is helping to train the babies with a flirt-pole or "fishing for puppies", as he calls it! :laugh:















































Here he is helping with ring training and being the Official Puppy Socializer...


----------



## liv

So glad to see more Huerta Hof puppies! They are beautiful...and the grandson is a keeper too


----------



## KZoppa

yay!!! puppies!!! so cute.


----------



## zyppi

Good job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

how CUTE!!! I hope he has a puppy of his own


----------



## robinhuerta

Ya gotta love those "sponge bob boots!"....they're da bomb!
Cheap child labor.....LOVE IT! LOL!


----------



## Lucy Dog

That's one lucky kid getting to play with all those puppies. Keep those huerta hof pics coming!


----------



## sagelfn

:wub: Adorable! 

"Fishing for puppies" haha awesome! I want to do that!


----------



## mriedel

I want one!!!  haha theyre beautiful!! and so fluffy


----------



## KZoppa

Robin.... i fear you may just have too many puppies around your grandson.... he may be overwhelmed.... i think i'll have to relieve you of at least one of those puppies!


----------



## bianca

I want to go fishing for puppies too!!!!! Adorable pics :wub:


----------



## vat

Beautiful pups! Looks like the grandson is doing a great job and having a ton of fun.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Your little fellow is so cute and it looks as though he is doing a great job, I'm sure you could not ask for a better helper. Very cute little fur babies, by the way.


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive

Looks like so much fun! Why couldn't my family have raised cute puppies when I was Michael's age?!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

What's better than pics of puppies and kids?LOL How cute! He's a great little helper and those puppies are big beautiful pups!
Great pics!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

EVERY time I see this thread, Instead of your kennel name, I read HasselHoff..... NO idea why, LOL! Those pups are STUNNING!!! <3


----------



## robinhuerta

That's ok...Hassel Hof is easier to say!


----------



## DharmasMom

Great pics!! Cute puppies and cute kid!! I want to play to!


----------



## Bridget

Cute puppies, cute little boy.


----------

